# Discontinued "I Like 9" Promo and Dealer Chat.



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Just read this off Yahoo message boards. Does anyone else have any info on either of these?

If true, I know the dealers have to hate this. "I Like 9" was a wonderful promo. Worked on me anyways.  
Although Dish Network will probably replace it with a better one.


----------

